# Paris : Bouffe de mars 2006



## golf (16 Février 2006)

*3è jeudi de chaque mois*

*Dates 2006 * ​ 

*16 mars : ChantAirelle*
*20 avril*
*18 mai : ChantAirelle*
*15 juin*
*20 juillet : ChantAirelle*
*17 août*
*21 septembre : ChantAirelle*
*19 octobre*
*16 novembre : ChantAirelle*
*16 décembre*


Comme d'hab, ces dates sont susceptible de changements en fonction de pleins d'autres événements ​ 










17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon




*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*






Frédéric nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 E*
> [hors boissons]​
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> Tarte aux poireaux gratiné à la fourme dAmbert
> ...


 










17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly






- Link( esperons le Vulcania :love






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (18 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *jeudi 19
> A partir de 19h30*​


c'est pas un 16 le jeudi?

Rectifié :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un 16 le jeudi?


Mon calendrier me dit que si! 
Bien vu!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly






- Link( esperons le Vulcania :love
-pascalformac






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (18 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly






- Link( esperons le Vulcania :love
- pascalformac
- Freelancer (je le saurai quasiment au dernier moment)






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (18 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly
- Cillian






- Link( esperons le Vulcania :love
- pascalformac
- Freelancer (je le saurai quasiment au dernier moment)






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (24 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
__
4






- Link( esperons le Vulcania :love
- pascalformac
- Freelancer (je le saurai quasiment au dernier moment)





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
__
4






- Link
- pascalformac
- Freelancer
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## imimi (24 Février 2006)

Parlons sérieusement !





 Alors ce fameux *Vulcania*, il est prévu qu'il soit à l'affiche cette fois ou bien ??? :mouais: 

Nan parce que Le "je viens, je viens pas" dépend de lui quand même


----------



## fbethe (24 Février 2006)

YES !!! :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Février 2006)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> YES !!! :love:




C'est ça?


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2006)

déjà que j'ai arrêté de fumer ( je vais entamer ma 4ème semaine  )  alors si en plus il n'y a pas de Vulcania ça ne va pas aller  

je viendrai que si VULCANIA   :love: :love:


----------



## golf (25 Février 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> déjà que j'ai arrêté de fumer ( je vais entamer ma 4ème semaine  )  alors si en plus il n'y a pas de Vulcania ça ne va pas aller
> 
> je viendrai que si VULCANIA   :love: :love:


Il y aura des Vulcanias 
Le problème, en ce qui te concerne, c'est que la faculté interdit le Vulcania en accompagnement thérapeutique pour l'arrêt du tabagisme :mouais:  
_Tant mieux, c'est une part de plus pour Gérard :rateau: _​


----------



## Freelancer (25 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
__
5






- Link
- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (25 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
__
6






- Link
- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (25 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
__
6






- Link
- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura des Vulcanias
> Le problème, en ce qui te concerne, c'est que la faculté interdit le Vulcania en accompagnement thérapeutique pour l'arrêt du tabagisme :mouais:
> _Tant mieux, c'est une part de plus pour Gérard :rateau: _​




depuis quand manger du vulcania donne envie de fumer ?  

Edit : ah ba si ; un fumeur a souvent envie de fumer après  avoir .. enfin vous voyez de quoi je parle, donc si pour golf manger du Vulcania c'est comme faire l'amour je comprends pourquoi il pense que ça peut donner envie de fumer


----------



## golf (26 Février 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand manger du vulcania donne envie de fumer ?


Mdr...
Explique moi comment t'arrive à inverser la situation


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mdr...
> Explique moi comment t'arrive à inverser la situation



bon alors depuis quand fumer donne envie de manger du vulcania ?


----------



## golf (26 Février 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon alors depuis quand fumer donne envie de manger du vulcania ?


En général, c'est l'arrêt du tabac qui favorise la dépendance à la bouffe :mouais: :rateau: 
Pas l'inverse


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
__
6






- 
- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love

-Link (desolé)
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (27 Février 2006)

et pourtant, il y avait du vulcania 
là jojo, tu fais pas d'efforts!!


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant, il y avait du vulcania
> là jojo, tu fais pas d'efforts!!




Mon weekend de reve:love::love::love: m'a couter un peu cher( que je ne regrette en aucun cas) et comme je ne peux pas sortir tout le temps et  j'ai cours le vendredi matin!:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (28 Février 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
__
6






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## david58 (2 Mars 2006)

salut à tous

Je ne connais pas de gens physiquement utilisant le mac,c'est pour celà que je tâcherais de venir
à la"bouffe"  organisée sur Paris.Et j'ai plein de question à vous poser.

Faut il s'inscrire ou réserver sa place.

Je ne promets rien car je ne sais pas exactment quand je vais monté sur Paris au jour près,
petite explication je suis en train de changer de boulot.

Je me permet de faire une petite annonce? est ce qu"il y a des personnes qui connaissent des moyens rapide de trouver un logement sur le 75 ou bien le 93.

Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2006)

david58 a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> 
> Je ne connais pas de gens physiquement utilisant le mac,c'est pour celà que je tâcherais de venir
> à la"bouffe"  organisée sur Paris.Et j'ai plein de question à vous poser.
> ...


Pour ce qui est de trouver un logement dans le 75 ou le 93, je ne peux pas t'aider, mais peut-être une personne mieux informée que moi à ce sujet te contactera-t-elle en privé. 

Pour ce qui est de la Bouffe du Mois, chacun s'inscrit lui-même, en principe. 
Il suffit de citer le dernier post dans lequel figure la liste des participants, et d'y inclure son nick en supprimant au début et à la fin du post les balises de citation, soit les balises BB "quote" et "/quote" (sans guillemets, et avec des crochets). 
Par exemple, tu peux dès maintenant ajouter ton nick à la suite des autres dans la liste "Là heu... Ben je réfléchis...", qui est justement destinée aux personnes qui envisagent de venir, mais qui ne peuvent pas encore confirmer leur venue.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
__
6






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
__
6






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )
- ZRXolivier (j'aimerais ben mettre des visages sur des avatars)





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )
_________________________________________

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
__
7






- Link
- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
__
7






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )
- ZRXolivier (j'aimerais ben mettre des visages sur des avatars)





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> - Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)



Dis, tu invites Casimir ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## Taho! (3 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d


Ah ! les habitudes d'iChat !  :love:


----------



## david58 (4 Mars 2006)

ok je viens si quelqu'un veu un covoiturage vers cette date depuis la nièvre
qu'il me contact


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
8






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )
- ZRXolivier (j'aimerais ben mettre des visages sur des avatars)





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (6 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
8






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )
- ZRXolivier (j'aimerais ben mettre des visages sur des avatars)
- ikiki & imimi (si ya du vulcania...)





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (6 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> - ikiki & imimi (si ya du vulcania...)


On ouvre les 2 yeux :rateau:


			
				fbethe a dit:
			
		

> YES !!! :love:


----------



## ikiki (6 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ils se sont peut-être fait piquer leurs lunettes



:mouais:   
Mouais, d'ailleurs ces derniers évènements ne favorisent pas notre venue  mais on va essayer quand même 


Edith : Picouto,


----------



## Cillian (8 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
7






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )
- ZRXolivier (j'aimerais ben mettre des visages sur des avatars)
- ikiki & imimi (si ya du vulcania...)





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )
- Cillian! par contre le week end suivant je devrais être ici 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
7






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 (j'espere bien en etre  )
- ZRXolivier (j'aimerais ben mettre des visages sur des avatars)
- ikiki & imimi (si ya du vulcania...)
- JULIE007 (nick inséré dans cette liste à la demande de l'intéressée, évidemment.   ) 





- picouto (si proche de la St Patrick, je serai à Dublin :love
- Link (desolé)
- Taho! (comme toujours, vous faites ça quand je peux pas monter sur Paris... )
- Cillian! par contre le week end suivant je devrais être ici 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2006)

Ah tu insères comme ça toi ..? T'as pris tes précautions avant j'espère ...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu insères comme ça toi ..? T'as pris tes précautions avant j'espère ...


Ah mais je n'insère jamais rien n'importe comment, moi, Monsieur!...


----------



## fbethe (11 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous... c'est moi le restaurateur... pour jeudi prochain çà vous dit :

en plat :

- Une vraie potée auvergnate de porc fermier (choux, saucisse couteau, travers, jambonneau kako, etc etc... ) et le tout servi dans une cocotte ?... pour finir l'hiver en beauté
- Pour les autres qui ne veulent pas de viande... "une tarte haute aux courgettes et chèvre"

ET ET ET ET  

en dessert...
- Vulcania
ou
- Clafoutis myrtilles, pommes, poires..

sans oublier l'entrée :

- Tarte aux poireaux gratiné à la fourme d&#8217;Ambert
- oeuf poché en meurette...

    


Frédéric


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2006)

Miâââm !   
( j'espère pouvoir venir...)

On pourrait ti pas combiner?
tarte poireaux + Oeuf poché suivi de
 potée + tarte aux courges
puis
 Vulcania + la farondole de clafoutis

bref ratisser épicurement...  tout  !

(hélas... va falloir encore être raisonnables n'est ce pas?... )


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon




*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*






Frédéric nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 E*
> [hors boissons]​
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> Tarte aux poireaux gratiné à la fourme dAmbert
> ...


 










17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- 
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
7






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 
- ZRXolivier 
- ikiki & imimi
- JULIE007 





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (11 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
7






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Gérard g 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 
- ZRXolivier 
- ikiki & imimi
- JULIE007
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2006)

je ne serai que le jour même si je viens ou non











17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
__
7






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 
- ZRXolivier 
- ikiki & imimi
- JULIE007
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne serai que le jour même si je viens ou non


pareil
 avec pas mal de chances que oui si mon RV de fin d'aprem se termine à l'heure


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
- JULIE007
__
8






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 
- ZRXolivier 
- ikiki & imimi
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## imimi (13 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
__
10






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 
- ZRXolivier 
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## ikiki (13 Mars 2006)

'soir  :sleep: 

Ben, lemmy ne vient plus?
Dans ce cas mon Glofounet  il faut mettre le compteur à jour en sus de la liste... 

Sinon c'était pour vous dire que j'arriverai peut-être plus tard (ma mimi vous tiendra au courant en direct live), car je suis en déplacement mercredi et jeudi (Aix et Lyon), et l'heure de retour est assez floue :mouais:

Voilou


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2006)

J'espère moi aussi ne pas être en déplacement, à Grenoble 

Je vous tiens au Jus des que j'ai des news...

PS :  David, alors, ce taf?


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ben, lemmy ne vient plus?


Si, si, toujours là, tu parles y a de la bouffe et en plus une potée 
Simplement, il y a un Dominique Webb parmi nous :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Y a un hypnotiseur de poules ?


----------



## Freelancer (13 Mars 2006)

un ogre, une bergère, des dindes, un illusionniste... c'est la cour des miracles jeudi soir


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> des dindes




Y'aura même des fans de Mylène ???


----------



## FANREM (15 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
__
11






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- le_magi61 
- ZRXolivier 
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
__
11






- pascalformac
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- ZRXolivier 
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!
 - le_magi61 (  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
- pascalformac ( peut etre leger retard selon RV précedent)
__
12







- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- ZRXolivier 
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!
 - le_magi61 (  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2006)

Il est important que le décompte soit juste pour que la mise en place de la salle soit fait dans de bonnes conditions


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2006)

détail
demain manif CPE
Et si c'est comme ces derniers jours , la circulation voitures et bus RATP dans le quartier va être assez  perturbée, surtout  si un groupe décide d'agir autour des facs.
Par contre peu de risques de se faire agresser par un tire gousset ,  la maison poulaga est dans tous les coins ! Depuis les gars en civil jusqu'au modèle robocop 2006....


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est important que le décompte soit juste pour que la mise en place de la salle soit fait*e* dans de bonnes conditions


 
Soyons pointilleux jusqu'au bout !
 
   

 Glof !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (confirmé )
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
- pascalformac ( peut etre leger retard selon RV précedent)
__
12







- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- ZRXolivier 
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!
 - le_magi61 (  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (15 Mars 2006)

mince je n'avais pas pensé aux étudiants , ( font Chi.r ceux là ; lol)  si ils sont encore là, impossible de passer en voiture.... et vu ou j'habite j'ai absolument besoin de ma voiture pour rentrer... 

ça compromet davantage ma venue


----------



## lumai (15 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- 
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (confirmé )
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
- pascalformac ( peut etre leger retard selon RV précedent)
- Lumai 
__
13







- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- ZRXolivier 
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!
 - le_magi61 (  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- 
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (confirmé )
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
- pascalformac ( peut etre leger retard selon RV précedent)
- Lumai 
__
13







- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!
 - le_magi61 (  )
- ZRXolivier (désolé):rose:


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
désolé, petit contretemps. La prochaine fois.


----------



## fbethe (16 Mars 2006)

Attention    en ce moment, le quartier de la Sorbonne est extrêmement difficile d'accès surtout en voiture... et le soir.

Pour le métro, si il n'y pas de problème après la manif, il resterera ouvert.... à suivre

Frédéric


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2006)

Note pour ce soir: prévoir plutôt un déguisement de CRS que d'étudiant... 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mince je n'avais pas pensé aux étudiants , ( font Chi.r ceux là ; lol) si ils sont encore là, impossible de passer en voiture.... et vu ou j'habite j'ai absolument besoin de ma voiture pour rentrer...
> 
> ça compromet davantage ma venue


Tu la gare plus loin et tu finis à pied. en te posant vers la rue du Fbg St JAcques ça devrait aller...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon
*jeudi 16
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- 
- Human-Fly
- Freelancer
- Teo
- Fab'Fab (confirmé )
- david58
- JULIE007
- ikiki & imimi
- Fanrem (peut etre leger retard)
- pascalformac ( peut etre leger retard selon RV précedent)
- Lumai 
- Stargazer 
__
14







- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- valoriel





- picouto 
- Link
- Taho! 
- Cillian!
 - le_magi61 (  )
- ZRXolivier (désolé):rose:


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

Bah ?
Tu manifestes pas toi ? :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Note pour ce soir: prévoir plutôt un déguisement de CRS que d'étudiant...


 euh...  :mouais:

vu l'acceuil qu'ils reçoivent je vous le conseil pas!! 



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Depuis les gars en civil jusqu'au modèle robocop 2006....


 particulièrement impressionnant le modèle robocop


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

Ben alors et toi ?
Tu viens ou tu viens pas ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas!! J'appelerai Alain vers 18h. Au pire, une assiette sur un coin de table 

Et puis la Sorbonne n'est pas si loin...


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ...en te posant vers la rue du Fbg St JAcques ça devrait aller...


C'est peut être pas l'idée du siècle :rateau:



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> particulièrement impressionnant le modèle robocop


Remarque, face à Robocop, toi, tes PhotoBooth et tes boules puantes, tu fais touriste


----------



## kathy h (16 Mars 2006)

désolée tout le monde mais aujourd'hui je suis restée dans le 78, je ne viendrai donc pas ce soir..  Mais quand je pense au Vulcania .. enfin,  il y en aura plus pour les autres:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être pas l'idée du siècle :rateau:




Non, j'ai vu ça ce midi... C'est sympa les barrières anti-émeutes...


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2006)

Les CRS, ils en font à emporter aussi ?:rateau: :love:   Certains ont de beaux restes, ce serait dommage de jeter


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Je viens dans croiser un paquet ... Bon faut dire que j'étais dans le coin aussi ... Et ben il portent toujours la moustache derrière ce casque qui brille !


----------



## Melounette (16 Mars 2006)

Ah mais que voilà un topic intéressant que j'avais pas vu. 
(nan allez rassure-toi, je viendrais pas, mais c'est tentant. )


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Oh tu sais au point où on en est ...


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

PLUS ON EST DE FOUS PLUS ON RIT !
 

Allez viens ! 


Edit : David arrivera vers 20h00 - 20h30 normalement...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Oui mais du coup moins y a de riz ... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

Dites-moi les studiants, vous comptez ramener des CRS au resto ou bien ?
Nan parce que faut prévenir Glof un peu avant quand même  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Oui j'en ai 2-3 sous le coude là ... C'est pour tout de suite ou je les emballe ?


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en ai 2-3 sous le coude là ... C'est pour tout de suite ou je les emballe ?


 
Allez va fais toi plaiz' emballe-les


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi les studiants, vous comptez ramener des CRS au resto ou bien ?
> Nan parce que faut prévenir Glof un peu avant quand même  :rateau:


Pas besoin, la situation est sous contrôle, on surveille les meneurs


----------



## imimi (16 Mars 2006)

Rhôôôôô  
Valo pris en flag !!!


Photo à archiver et à garder pour un moment propice raillerie  


Edit : Heu c'est bien Valo la blonde avec un sac à dos ???


----------



## golf (16 Mars 2006)

Bah tiens :rateau:



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, face à Robocop, toi, tes PhotoBooth et tes boules puantes, tu fais touriste


----------



## maiwen (16 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin, la situation est sous contrôle, on surveille les meneurs


je venais de les croiser à ce moment  

j'ai vu valo deux fois en quelques heures je trouve ça beaucoup


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

C'est clair que ça doit être épuisant à force !


----------



## maiwen (16 Mars 2006)

croyez-le ou non , valo était dans la "sécurité" de Jussieu


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je venais de les croiser à ce moment
> 
> j'ai vu valo deux fois en quelques heures je trouve ça beaucoup



Et à toi il t'a parlé?


----------



## maiwen (16 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et à toi il t'a parlé?


voui voui  j'avais enlevé mon casque et puis j'étais rasée moi alors forcément ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voui voui  j'avais enlevé mon casque et puis j'étais rasée moi alors forcément ...




Ah t'es CRS toi ?  

Sinon c'est quoi ta mousse ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'es CRS toi ?
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi ta mousse ?


Leffe ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que toi et la binouze vous êtes cul et chemise !


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2006)

Merci aux nouveaux nouveaux de nous avoir rejoints 

Merci à Lemmy pour sa présence dynamique et rafraîchissante


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux nouveaux nouveaux de nous avoir rejoints
> 
> Merci à Lemmy pour sa présence dynamique et rafraîchissante


 Entièrement d'accord avec toi.  




 Excellente soirée, à l'occasion de laquelle j'ai tout de même fini par découvrir le Bombardier. 
 Marrant que ça ait été pour mon premier anniversaire MacG! :love: 

 Pour plein de raisons, une soirée que je n'oublierai pas...

 :love:


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2006)

De retour après une post-after à l'Atelier. Un peu déçu, Rod absent . Mais les derniers courageux soutenaient bien la fin de soirée 

Le menu parfait et le Vulcania toujours terrible (pas d'accord avec la Bergère qui blase à mort dessus  ). Petit plus, pas trop nombreux(ses). Bombardier :love: au mieux de sa forme. Picouto, on pense à toi demain 

Et pour coller à l'actu, nous avons recueilli un sauvageon estudiantin. Il a été ramené dans ses quartiers avant que les Robocops et autres Mr. Smith ne le prennent... en charge


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

hello! 
j'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'heure pour ce fil, sinon tu m'excuseras Golf :hein: 
Moi aussi râvie de vous avoir tous rencontrés, vous êtes supers et j'ai passé une excellente soirée 
et le vulcania...hummm....trop bon!

bonne journée à vous tous:love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mars 2006)

Bien rentré vers 4h15 :love: merci à tous pour cette soirée. 
Vulcania4ever :love:

Je vais au boulot la tête presque hors du sac. je suis sûr que ma chef est une Lutch (ou peut-être une Butchstick :rateau:  )


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

Excellente soirée

 le plus important me concernant   : découverte du légendaire vulcania

A part ca 
-intégration ultra rapide des nouveaux ( ce qui n'est jamais facile) par intronisation cérémoniale  selon les alinéas 12 , 13 et suivants des règles  es bouffe (dites " prends un  apéro ou c'est dehors")
- potée copieuse et goutue
- conversations tous azimuths 
ca allait de notre univers ( inévitable; mais pas trop ...Stargazer no soucaille ) jusqu'aux marques de jeans, recettes et même coordonnerie ( si si !)

En fin de repas y a eu comme un léger  "bug"
Un hooligan s'est réfugié à notre table.  
Nous , pas méchants , on l'a caché des autorités derrière un vulcania

Calme after au Bombardier
Voilà

PS message perso à quelqu'un qui se reconnaitra
quelqu'un doit absolument faire un courrier AUJOURD'HUI !!


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

Très bonne soirée (ben quoi il a vraiment rien d'extraordinaire ce VULCANIA... :mouais: ) qui a fini dans le dur froid accrochée à mon grand singe :love:  

Heureuse d'avoir fait la connaissance de Julie-Toumaï   , David58, FANREM et FAb'Fab' 





			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> PS message perso à quelqu'un qui se reconnaitra
> quelqu'un doit absolument faire un courrier AUJOURD'HUI !!


Vi vi j'y pense


----------



## maiwen (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> (ben quoi il a vraiment rien d'extraordinaire ce VULCANIA... :mouais: )


c'est vrai je lui ai pas trouvé grand chose à ce vulcania


----------



## FANREM (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heureuse d'avoir fait la connaissance de Julie-Toumaï   , David58, FANREM et FAb'Fab'



Partagé, ravi de la soirée :love:

Par contre, je crois que personne n'a fait de photos (sauf le gateau d'anniversaire)


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mars 2006)

les photos :love:


----------



## kathy h (17 Mars 2006)

Est ce que quelqu'un a pensé à me prendre un vulcania pour me l'envoyer par la poste ???


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mars 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un a pensé à me prendre un vulcania pour me l'envoyer par la poste ???




Achete le directement chez Picard


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

On s'est seulement goinfré nous autres. :rose: :rose: :rose: 
Pas pensé à faire des photos ni à en prendre pour envoyer aux absents... 
Z'aviez qu'à pas être absents ! Na !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

détail
mettre en ligne un cliché sans l'autorisation FERME  des photographiés c'est risqué.
( je ressors pas les articles , mais y a pas photo, pour ainsi dire , c'est risqué)

edit
toudiou c'est vrai que ce dessert  picard ressemble un peu au vulcania
 mais bon kathy h , sans l'ambiance c'est pas pareil n'est ce pas?
( ce n'est en rien une remarque anti goinfrerie en solo  )


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> détail
> mettre en ligne un cliché sans l'autorisation FERME des photographiés c'est risqué.
> ( je ressors pas les articles , mais y a pas photo, pour ainsi dire , c'est risqué)


 
Tu veux dire qu'on aurait du demander au Vulcania si ça le gênait pas qu'on le prenne en photo dans le cas où quelqu'un aurait pensé à le prendre en photo    
Heu môsieur, on n'avait pas assez bu pour ça je crois


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

pas faux car vu  la réputation Vulcania ,  il a une image à défendre ( pour ainsi dire) 

( on fonde une asso loi 1901 ?  
J'imagine assez bien les AG !!)


----------



## maiwen (17 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ( on fonde une asso loi 1901 ?
> J'imagine assez bien les AG !!)


avec valo comme sécurité ?


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai je lui ai pas trouvé grand chose à ce vulcania


Vi vi, t'en aurais bien pris un 2ème pour vérifier


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi, t'en aurais bien pris un 2ème pour vérifier




gourmand va!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2006)

Entendu dans la soirée:
"Moi ça va, j'ai goûté la saucisse de Freelancer"...

devinette: qui a bien pu dire ça...


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Entendu dans la soirée:
> "Moi ça va, j'ai goûté la saucisse de Freelancer"...
> 
> devinette: qui a bien pu dire ça...




allez un(e) gourmand(e).... freelancer n'a pas fini son assiette,


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

c'est vrai que je militerai assez pour un Vulcania géant
( d'ailleurs les manifs du moment s'en chargent un peu
CPE c'est bien pour C'est Pas Enorme , non?)

je sooooors


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que je militerai assez pour un Vulcania géant
> ( d'ailleurs les manifs du moment s'en chargent un peu
> CPE c'est bien pour C'est Pas Enorme , non?)
> 
> je sooooors


 T'es pas un peu TGG (Tres Gros Gourmand)   attention a l'excès de poid:rateau:    


je sors....


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

Ah mais oui je suis TGG !
(  y en avaient d'autres d'ailleurs....)


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais oui je suis TGG !
> *(  y en avaient d'autres d'ailleurs....)*



ils viennent tous pour le vulcania :rateau:   (combo)


----------



## valoriel (17 Mars 2006)

moi je suis venu que pour le vulcania


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

On a bien vu !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> On a bien vu !


vous avez remarqué vous aussi?
Dès l'arrivée il a coursé la gentille serveuse débordée pour avoir SON vulcania


Ensuite ce fut

"Et pis alors depuis la rue  sur la gauche..." ( arrêt pour renifler les éffluves vulcaniennes ET vérifier que personne n'y touchait) reprise du récit ( arrêt pour mini bouchée)...  etc

Je crois que c'est clair , il est accro!!


----------



## valoriel (17 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est clair, il est accro!!


 :hein: :rose:

c'est grave?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2006)

Absolument pas 
( je suis pareil   )


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je vais au boulot la tête presque hors du sac. je suis sûr que ma chef est une Lutch (ou peut-être une Butchstick :rateau:  )



Faut vraiment mettre au point une méthode d'évaluation sinon tu vas plus en dormir !   



			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> (...) (ben quoi il a vraiment rien d'extraordinaire ce VULCANIA... :mouais: ) (...)



C'est vrai qu'il vaut pas mon gâteau !


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

Mouais m'enfin j'suis tout pareil que saint j'sais-plus-trop-quoi moi : tant que j'y ai pas goûter à TON gâteau... :mouais: 

J'attends une invit' m'sieur


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mars 2006)

Quand vous voulez m'zelle !


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

On en rediscutera par MP alors  

J'ai hâte, une connaisseuse m'a parlé d'_*extase chocolatée*_, d'_*orgasme papillaire*_, et autres _*hmmm*_


----------



## Taho! (17 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Lemmy pour sa présence dynamique et rafraîchissante


Dynamique Papy ? :love:

Je sais à quoi m'attendre à ma prochaine montée sur Paris ! :love: C'est surtout que tu me manques...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

hummm Mimi j'ai entendu chocolat j'ai rappliqué direct  et pis y'a aussi les masques et massages au choco maintenant la totale! un vrai bonheur  on en ressort..hum toute chocolatée:love:


----------



## ikiki (17 Mars 2006)

Pu très présent sur les forum, mais suis quand même venu à cette bouffe du mois, fort appréciée par ailleurs :love: :love: :love:

Content aussi d'avoir pu rencontrer fab', julie, david58 et fanrem


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2006)

Juste 2 petits souvenirs


----------



## Melounette (18 Mars 2006)

Ah ouais merci.:love: Je m'ai bavé dessus.Effectivement ça donne envie votre vulcano chépakoi là.


----------



## imimi (18 Mars 2006)

Heu Michel t'aurais quand même pu garder dans le cadre la tête de Freelancer...  




 Michel​


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2006)

j'ai bien regardé l'action du photographe ( j'étais à coté)
J'ai failli faire la remarque à ce moment là
puis j'ai pigé
* Michel a respecté la vie privée de Freelancer
**et on sait que Michel est gourmand, ce qu'il l'interessait c'est le vulcania


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mars 2006)

C'est comme ça que je me préfère sur les photos. Sans la tête. 

En plus, c'est la seule photo de moi avec un verre d'eau   Ça ne peut être qu'un photomontage


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien regardé l'action du photographe ( j'étais à coté)
> J'ai failli faire la remarque à ce moment là
> puis j'ai pigé
> * Michel a respecté la vie privée de Freelancer
> **et on sait que Michel est gourmand, ce qu'il l'interessait c'est le vulcania




Freelancer c'est bien, mais la vie privée des autres hein on s'en fout , FabFab et moi on avait exigé qu'on nous _floute_ avec cette photo _compromettante_ en compagnie d'un _sauvageon_ fouteur de bordel, échappé des CRS   

Moi aux RG je leur dirai que je ne sais pas qui c'est, je le connais pas, je l'ai croisé à peine 3-4 fois, on a peu parlé en fait  


Sale jeune


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2006)

Mais personne le connaissait bien ! Et les RG le savent déjà

Rappelle toi , il a déboulé, les yeux exorbités ,  en marmonnant   un drôle de mantra " vulcania-vulcania"
un regard furtif derrière lui, et il reprenait " vulcania -vulcania"

on a été bons et croyant bien faire on lui en a commandé un.

A part les 2 des RG qui étaient à la table à coté pour  enquête ( la table  sur la droite d'human fly, tu sais les  deux pseudos amoureux,  quasi crédibles)..... pas grand monde le connait et de manière non compromettante .
Que faisaient ils là d'ailleurs ?

Ah 
Attends 
on me téléphone
--
je reviens


oulaaa
c'est pas si  simple et je comprends mieux la présence des RG

c'était la police , selon un rapport des RG, ces derniers mois,  il y a eu disparitions répetées de parts de vulcania au chanteraille, ils contrôlent les alibis et  parlent de convocation.  Il parait que y a déjà un gros dossier " groupuscule vulcania"aux RG  et que "vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir".
( j'ai peur!)


----------



## golf (18 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu Michel t'aurais quand même pu garder dans le cadre la tête de Freelancer...





			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> **et on sait que Michel est gourmand, ce qu'il l'interessait c'est le vulcania


 Comme quoi, le Vulcania fait perdre la tête à plus d'un :rateau:

In fine le Vulcania doit devrait être inscrit au tableau B :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> In fine le Vulcania doit devrait être inscrit au tableau B :rateau:




dans l'absolu, c'est le chocolat en général qui devrait être remboursé et placé au tableau B


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2006)

t'imagines?

- les visiteurs médicaux: _Docteur , je vous présente  notre nouvelle praline, nos tests sur un panel de rombières  montre clairement une action sur... blabla _
- les négociations pour les taux de remboursements
_ce croquant est il efficace ou médicament de confort, reservez moi une bouchée que je vois ca _( quel admirable dévouement!)
-les conventions médicales : " ganache et décalcification" ( avec intervention de notre invité chef chez Ladurée)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un a repéré le sosie de Clampin à la table de derrière?  :mouais:


----------

